# Deleted



## Ada (Sep 13, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 13, 2022)

Hi. What do you mean by a zero carb diet (even lettuce contains a tiny few carbs) and why are you wanting a protein drink? Ie. Are you wanting it because you are a body builder or are you doing the Newcastle/Fast 800 diet and looking for meal replacement shakes? Are you vegetarian/vegan or a meat eater as this will this influence suggestions.
Just trying to understand your needs so people can make appropriate recommendations. 

Also, which ones have you tried and were they too sweet or was there something else about the flavour which you didn't like?


----------



## Nige13 (Sep 13, 2022)

Good question. I know cramberry juice is very low ( not zero carbs )


----------



## Ada (Sep 13, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Hi. What do you mean by a zero carb diet (even lettuce contains a tiny few carbs) and why are you wanting a protein drink? Ie. Are you wanting it because you are a body builder or are you doing the Newcastle/Fast 800 diet and looking for meal replacement shakes? Are you vegetarian/vegan or a meat eater as this will this influence suggestions.
> Just trying to understand your needs so people can make appropriate recommendations.
> 
> Also, which ones have you tried and were they too sweet or was there something else about the flavour which you didn't like?


Yes I know foods. I know carbs are in foods. And no I don’t like sweet tasting drinks. I was simply seeking ideas.


----------



## Ada (Sep 13, 2022)

Nige13 said:


> Good question. I know cramberry juice is very low ( not zero carbs )


Thank you. As I am eating the same vegan food every day I am not getting all I need. So was seeking a protein drink For obviously good reason. but all I can find have sugar. Tried making my own smoothies but tasted nasty.


----------



## Nige13 (Sep 13, 2022)

Ada said:


> Thank you. As I am eating the same vegan food every day I am not getting all I need. So was seeking a protein drink For obviously good reason. but all I can find have sugar. Tried making my own smoothies but tasted nasty.


Good luck in finding a good one  , making your own is the best best, that way you know what you're putting in


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 13, 2022)

Ada said:


> Thank you. As I am eating the same vegan food every day I am not getting all I need. So was seeking a protein drink For obviously good reason. but all I can find have sugar. Tried making my own smoothies but tasted nasty.


Have a look at the ones from Holland and Barrett, there is also protein powder you can add to other dishes.


----------



## Jodee (Sep 13, 2022)

Ada said:


> Thank you. As I am eating the same vegan food every day I am not getting all I need. So was seeking a protein drink For obviously good reason. but all I can find have sugar. Tried making my own smoothies but tasted nasty.


Hi Ada
What I have done previously is cook and freeze, pulses, such as pynto beans, black eye beans, lentils and I would sometimes add these to smoothies that I made with green leaf, root ginger and fruit, with Almond milk and yogurt. if its too thick you can always add more milk or water.

Need some solid foods as well during the day.  https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-t...ng-with-diabetes/diabetes-food-myths/crackers


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 13, 2022)

Jodee said:


> Hi Ada
> What I have done previously is cook and freeze, pulses, such as pynto beans, black eye beans, lentils and I would sometimes add these to smoothies that I made with green leaf, root ginger and fruit, with Almond milk and yogurt. if its too thick you can always add more milk or water.
> 
> Need some solid foods as well during the day.  https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-t...ng-with-diabetes/diabetes-food-myths/crackers


Some people need to be careful with smoothies as they increase blood glucose more than the carb content would suggest they would.


----------



## helli (Sep 13, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> Some people need to be careful with smoothies as they increase blood glucose more than the carb content would suggest they would.


But only some people. This highlights that we are all different and the important thing is to find out how your body reacts. Try it and measure your blood sugars before eating and after 2 hours.

For example, some people tolerate porridge really well whereas others find it sends their blood sugars sky high. 

Who cares what other people's bodies do? The important thing is your body.


----------

